# Lobdell Lake man down



## Hockey9019 (Feb 28, 2008)

Guy just went through the ice on Lobdell Lake down in Argentine Township about 20 minutes ago. Will update you guys more when I am able to. Be careful out there


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

I hope he is alright. Were you working or hear about it?


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Where abouts on the Lake?? There's always a possibility of it being bad in front of the public launch. They need a warning sign there.


----------



## Hockey9019 (Feb 28, 2008)

Guy was drunk. A "ex-Navy Seal". Was being stupid out there. He's alright


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Hockey9019 said:


> Guy was drunk. A "ex-Navy Seal". Was being stupid out there. He's alright


They can usually swim I hear


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Well since we know he ia all right ....


Kelly Johnson said:


> They can usually swim I hear


Could be why he is an Ex,:lol: Kelly.


----------



## cmonbobby (Feb 2, 2010)

The man who went through the ice is a good friend of mine. Before we all jump to conclusions, he was not drunk just unaware of the condition of the ice. A sign or warning near the public access would be nice, But the fantastic lake committee wont allow it. I would figure safety would always come first go figure!


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

The launch is state property not sure what the lake assoc. could say about it, if the DNR put one there. Quite a few people have gone through the ice in that area.


----------



## cmonbobby (Feb 2, 2010)

My understanding of the warning sign follows the same principles of marking stumps. If the lake committee marks the stumps then they become responsible for damages to boats if the markers become removed. I believe it is the same idea with marking the ice by the launch.


----------

